# Just joined



## Rambo88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey wats up guys ive been reading a grip of forums while researching, right when i was trying to figure out which one to join this one said i had to in order to keep viewing so my choice was made easy, ive always worked out but just this past year n a half started taking it seriously, got my fat down as much as i cud now im trying to gain, got my diet on lock and 6 days ago started my first ever cycle

Age:23
Weight: 175
Height: 6'3
10%bf


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards


World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription

Best only steroids shop!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## getpumped (Jun 19, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## Wiseguy. (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey there.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy to have you


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

^


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 25, 2011)

either goto new members section and welcome everyone for 2 weeks and get 50 posts or help support the site by becoming an elite member, either way you can then pm for specific info/advise and really get help on a good program and diet. enjoy!


----------



## niki (Jun 25, 2011)

You've come to the right place, man.  Welcome!


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

hope that you'll give a good shot at you PCT!


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello from a newbie.


----------



## juicemeup (Jul 4, 2011)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## besharp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## eric5476us (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

